

World's Bravest Hacker - Amazing Video - adlep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhtgsAXmz7U
Trying to repair radio wave transmission station 1700+ feet in the air, with NO safety equipment. Oh, and of course solid knowledge of electronics is required....
Edit: 
Please see the autor's web site at:
http://www.theonlineengineer.org/
and
http://www.theonlineengineer.org/TheOLEBLOG/<p>To learn about what they do.
======
Juha
Thats truly amazing. He's no hacker but brave as hell. My body was just trying
to scream "attach the safetyline !!" during the whole video.

~~~
adlep
There is plenty of hacking going up there, as once you on top, you HAVE to fix
the problem with whatever components, parts, and tools you have available.
Term hacker is applicable, considering he fixes transmission/radio towers...

From Wikipedia: 1950s: amateur radio enthusiasts defined the term hacking as
creatively tinkering to improve performance.

------
gort
I'm sure the fisheye in the video is adding to the nauseating effect...

~~~
dangrossman
Must be... this video really did make me feel sick.

------
mtrn
Failure is no option, I guess.

